# Bike-Shirt Trikot in braun gesucht - wer hat Tips?



## stevenfreak (28. Januar 2011)

Hallo Bikerinnen.
Ich suche für meine Freundin ein BikeShirt im Farbton braun, aber irgendwie scheint es da nicht zu viel zu geben. Hat da jemand nen guten Tipp für ein cooles Modell?

Gruß
Stevenfreak


----------



## MelleD (28. Januar 2011)

Maloja hatte in der letzten Saison 2010 einige Shirts mit braun drin, hab auch zwei von denen mit Brauntönen. musst mal bei mir in den Fotos in der Wühlkiste gucken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nikl69 (28. Januar 2011)

eng? weit? kurz? lang?

Scott Sky 2011, Fanfiluca FlowRider 2010, Sportful Anakonda 09, Qloom Tamara (weiß/braun), Sugoi Metro und natürlich einige von Maloja


----------



## Bergradlerin (28. Januar 2011)

Kona und Maloja.


----------



## stevenfreak (28. Januar 2011)

nikl69 schrieb:


> eng? weit? kurz? lang?
> 
> Scott Sky 2011, Fanfiluca FlowRider 2010, Sportful Anakonda 09, Qloom Tamara (weiß/braun), Sugoi Metro und natürlich einige von Maloja



Danke für die ganzen Tipps!...schön eng natürlich...das Auge biked mit


----------



## MelleD (28. Januar 2011)

Männer


----------



## blutbuche (28. Januar 2011)

speed stuff hatte letztes jahr braune - sombrio auch . greez, k.


----------



## Brig (28. Januar 2011)

Das girlsridetoo -Trickot ist auch braun


----------



## jule82008 (5. August 2011)

Brig schrieb:


> Das girlsridetoo -Trickot ist auch braun



Stimmt 

Und hier zu sehen + zu bekommen: http://www.girlsridetoo.de/index.php?id=111

Viele Grüße

Eure Jule


----------

